# Kent meet.....Sat 21st June evening......



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so lets make a date for this as it seems a lot of kent people are coming forward wanting to meet up.

Meet at Ashford Eureka park 7.00pm

The Eureka park is the trading estate where mcdonalds, cineworld, pizzahut etc is just off the m20. Let me know if you can make it and I will put your name down. Cheers ian.

Black tt
RS Adam 
31k - maybe
Jamie v6


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

See you then


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one lads.


----------



## 31K (Dec 4, 2013)

Put me down as a maybe for now.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

ill be there!!!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Surely there's more people who want to come  !


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't make the 21st, unless there's a change of plan by the 'management', but hopefully next time!...be aware though, Eureka park can get VERY busy on some Weekends!

Regards
Ross


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No problem Ross, sure we can find a gap somewhere in the car parks. :lol:


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Should be a good evening if the sun stays out.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You still got the qs jamie?


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea the red one but brought a 2tfsi mark 2 a few weeks back so not sure what to bring :/


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What did the mk2 cost ya? I fancy I mk2 soon.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

A nice low millage healthy one cost me 13k, but depends what ya want i supose.


----------



## bluebikeman3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Count me in......


----------



## Stace'sTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Can I be a maybe, already got a date that night  but it may get changed.........

If there is a good film on the cinema parking will by like trying to put sardines in a tin but there is the office buildings a bit further up near the pheasant which are generally quieter.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

That makes 6 of us if everyone can make it


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

My mate said he'll come in his TT, and his bro has one too, might ask him to come just to get the numbers up :mrgreen: 
I hope this goes ahead as it'll be my first TT meet, people had better not forget about it :twisted:


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sweet. I'll defo be there


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ill be up for this, ill try and drag my mate along in his mk1 V6 too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Evening.

Used to organise & lead some hoons on another forum, so would be good to hear how things r done round here


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm two minutes from there.
Will see you then


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking about it,
If it's a Saturday night the cinema will be chock full of ashford's "finest". Could always meet at Bybrook at grab a coffee at the diner?


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

We'd like to come and join you all. Flying home from hols that day so will see how we feel.


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm up for this if still going ahead ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah all still going ahead, good to see some new people hopefully coming along.

Will the carpark be really that full? Especially over the back? I dont mind moving it, it was just thats its easy to find.


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Only other place I can think of would be park farm in folkestone the car park with halfords and subway in it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

The numbers should be good if everyone can make it so ill be sure to bring my camera  Im sure if its that busy on the day we can all drive together to a different location??????


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Not certain it'll be full, just populated by arseholes.
The diner's a craphole but should be quiet and we can all grab a coffee together.
I'm easy either way, used to organise my local Vw meets in A-town so pretty open as long as I don't have to put up with the bellends that live there.
Off subject slightly my local club do a monthly brekkie meet in whitstable (which happens to be tonorrow) which you're all welcome to.


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Where in whitstable and what time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forum and would like to come along , where is it and what time ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R111TTU (May 15, 2014)

Hi guys. I'd love to come. Hopefully im back by then as I'm away on business. Will be my first meet, nervous but excited at the same time. Do I need to do anything specific or just turn up?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

It's in Ashford postcode tn25 4bn meet at 7


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Great thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a tt Quattro petrol , with red leather , can anyone point me in the right direction please , new to this and don't want to buy the wrong car [FLUSHED FACE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

R111TTU said:


> Hi guys. I'd love to come. Hopefully im back by then as I'm away on business. Will be my first meet, nervous but excited at the same time. Do I need to do anything specific or just turn up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No just turn up mate.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Foxy lady said:


> I'm looking to buy a tt Quattro petrol , with red leather , can anyone point me in the right direction please , new to this and don't want to buy the wrong car [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not given us much to go on there, one with red leather may be hard to find.


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have one with red leather 19" rims Bose I ride very nice they are out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Numbers are building!!! :lol:


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Sure I saw a silver one on eBay / gumtree the other day have a look on there. Any more specific specs: colour, mileage, qs, 3.2, 180 or 225? Have a look about but best advice is don't rush it see a few and get a good comparison between them. 
Me and my mate are a definite see youse there soon (also our first meets)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Saw you today Jamie, we'll saw the car first then you. Nice mk2


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

ian222 said:


> Saw you today Jamie, we'll saw the car first then you. Nice mk2


Did you?? where abouts??


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm in as well !


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Going through wincheap near morrisons.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

oh I remember going thro. only a few days hopefully the weather stays like this!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Afternoon - looking more promising


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah looking good, hope the weather holds out


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Would love to come to this! Unfortunately a broken ankle has put a stop, to that!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Tomm said:


> Would love to come to this! Unfortunately a broken ankle has put a stop, to that!


Ouch mate, well sure there will be a next time.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Do we have defo numbers?? :?:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well I have down

R111ttu
Foxy lady
Rs adam
Reafie 1978
Black tt + mates
Doverttowner
Jamie v6
Tt sam
Mr funk
Eve and mike - poss
31k - poss
Bluebikeman3

Thats good numbers so hooe they all remember I will send out pms to them on thurs or friday unless they confirm here.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

ok mate, my friend mike is coming in his mark 2 as well so theres another one.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm in too so dont worry about messaging me


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Hoping to make it but having pulled some hilarious hours this week I may well be beers in fairly early. 
Have fun, while I'm at in would anyone be up for a quick tunnel run (kent based) and photo shoot over the summer?


----------



## tdant (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, not been to a meet before. Hopefully see all there. Dan.


----------



## tdant (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry everyone, not going to make tonight, change in home commitments. Will look out future meets in Kent. Dan


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi there I assume this is still on , I'll be there for 7


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Home made Thai green curry and a beer means I'm out I'm afraid.
There's still some left if you're quick


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep still on, I am here. Car park behind pizza hut


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Had a good time even tho there weren't many of us


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice to meet you mate, thanks for coming all that way.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

You too mate look forward to the next meet


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

First meet I've ever been to. Not a major turn out to say the least but enjoyed it. Thanks to everyone that turned up


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah pal , look forward to seeing everyone at the next one


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

When will the next one be ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Soon hopfully , maybe there would be a bigger turnout if the location was nearer London , Surrey area


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Or perhaps not on a Saturday evening?
Be great to hook up with everyone but Saturday evening is the one time I can sit around in my pants scratching myself and the wife doesn't look disapproving.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha I don't mind when it is , maybe Friday night or something  if be up for something soon whilst the summers still here !


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

As long as I'm not working I'll come again.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

A couple of us are meeting next Saturday morning in whitstable for breakie. The cafe by the wheat sheaf is anyone fancies it


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr Funk said:


> A couple of us are meeting next Saturday morning in whitstable for breakie. The cafe by the wheat sheaf is anyone fancies it


I'd be up for that!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

We normally go once a month.
Next one end of July


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Mr Funk said:


> We normally go once a month.
> Next one end of July


Dredging up an old thread...do u still meet in the bubble

Matt


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

This is an old thread, anything happening in Kent


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Very rarely mate, feel free to start one though and see what happens.


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

ian222 said:


> Very rarely mate, feel free to start one though and see what happens.


Well I'm happy to but could do with an idea how many owners in kent


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

bbbenzal said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Very rarely mate, feel free to start one though and see what happens.
> ...


<waves from Ashford>

Might be a good idea to combine the 2 threads that are running about meets in this area so people don't get counted twice or miss out? 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

So... if you're looking for a meet, organised for 22 March 15 here viewtopic.php?t=898641

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

